# TRC Controlled Hunt



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Just got my papers today for the TRC gun hunt. My day is Nov. 30th. Hunting in Zone A.  Anybody else get their's? I Have never done a controlled hunt before. Looking forward to it. If you have any pointers, I would be glad to hear them.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just curious has to how you applied. I didn't see it this yr on the DNR website.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

sc83 said:


> Just curious has to how you applied. I didn't see it this yr on the DNR website.


It was in the Columbus Dispatch Sunday paper. I was reading the "outdoor" news part at the back of the sports page and they made a small mention of it. I think it was sometime in September, but i can't remember.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not sure where zone A is but there are several absolute monsters on those properties !!!


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Was drawn for Sector C on 12/06/2009. Anyone have any advice....? I'm assumming when it says we can harvest 6 deer that means we have to buy 6 tags? From the map I received it all looks like it will be a very good hunt. I'm new to the Ohio draw hunts. I might also need a partner if anyone is interested. Email me if interested b/c I don't log in here all the time to check PM's.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sc83 said:


> Just curious has to how you applied. I didn't see it this yr on the DNR website.


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131569

I posted the info. here a month ago for everyone....I call ODNR every year so I don't miss the publication to the hunt....and a friend never got drawn...I didn't apply because I have my own land(and don't want to buy a deer tag just to apply) but would go if he got drawn...the past few years haven't been as good as the week progresses (the deer have gotten wise to the hunt and leave the area after the first day or so)....and yes some huge bucks are there!!!....I like area C and D


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

SmallieKing said:


> Was drawn for Sector C on 12/06/2009. Anyone have any advice....? I'm assumming when it says we can harvest 6 deer that means we have to buy 6 tags? From the map I received it all looks like it will be a very good hunt. I'm new to the Ohio draw hunts. I might also need a partner if anyone is interested. Email me if interested b/c I don't log in here all the time to check PM's.


You have to buy the antlerless permits before gun season starts(the bonus tags.... used to be urban tags)


----------

